# The big day has arrived........



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm looking more forward to this draft then I have in MANY years. Here in NY they have the Celtics taking Joel Embiid at 6 (I don't really think he'll drop that far) and Dario Saric the 6'10" PF out of Croatia.

Would you guys be okay with this & if not then who (assuming Danny keeps the pick) are you hoping for?


If Emiid is not available then I think you have to go with either Randle, Gordon or McDermott since both Exam & Smart will probably be taken in the top 5. JMO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you still want Saric knowing he's gonna stay over next 2-3 yrs. He recently signed a deal.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dissonance said:


> Do you still want Saric knowing he's gonna stay over next 2-3 yrs. He recently signed a deal.



Personally no I wouldn't. I would probably go after someone like Payne the 6'10" 240 lb PF out of Michigan with the Brooklyn pick.

But just to hit on Embiid again, I'm hoping that he does become available at #6 & hell if we have to wait for his foot to heal so be it. Because he could very well end up being the steal of the draft. And lets be honest this team hasn't had a legit center since Parish.

As far as the back court is concerned again I think a lot depends on what happens with Rondo. I mean why draft a PG if Rondo is staying in green?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just worry that Brad Stevens would quit if Danny boy took Embiid and Saric and basically committed to two more losing seasons.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I would be thrilled with Embiid at 6 but I just don't see how that happens. I think Smart will get to us though. McDermott at 6 would be an automatic Millen.

At 17 what I want depends on who we got at 6. I don't want to come out of the first round with 2 power forwards or 2 combo guards or something. Kyle Anderson is someone I'd be interested in regardless, although I have a funny feeling that he'll randomly jump into the low lottery.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Floods said:


> I would be thrilled with Embiid at 6 but I just don't see how that happens. I think Smart will get to us though. McDermott at 6 would be an automatic Millen.
> 
> At 17 what I want depends on who we got at 6. I don't want to come out of the first round with 2 power forwards or 2 combo guards or something. Kyle Anderson is someone I'd be interested in regardless, although I have a funny feeling that he'll randomly jump into the low lottery.



Smart's a nice player but again I still think a lot depends on Rondo. And someone needs to explain to me the love many seem to have with this kid Vonleh. The PF out of Indiana currently projected to go in the top 5. I've seen this kid play & he seems EXTREMEMLY raw. I'm not saying that he'll never develop but I just don't see him as a top 5 pick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

There's no sense holding on to Rondo if we have nothing going on a trade for Love or somebody. He shouldn't influence our pick.

Vonleh's just another one of those kids people like because he can jump high and has wingspan. Typical project bust. I don't want him and I don't think Ainge would take him.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Floods said:


> There's no sense holding on to Rondo if we have nothing going on a trade for Love or somebody. He shouldn't influence our pick.
> 
> Vonleh's just another one of those kids people like because he can jump high and has wingspan. Typical project bust. I don't want him and I don't think Ainge would take him.



I hear you Floods but why waste a pick on a PG if they're only going to sit on the bench. Now if its strictly as an investment for the 2015/16 season then I get it.

And I'm glad we agree on this kid Vonleh, I just don't see him as NBA ready. Currently several mock drafts has him going as high as 4 to the Magic. Okay by me, leaves more at the top for us.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would still trade Rondo for the #8 pick if I were Ainge. It seems that Sacramento might just bite on that.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> I would still trade Rondo for the #8 pick if I were Ainge. It seems that Sacramento might just bite on that.



Its funny that you mention that because something to that effect was mentioned in today's paper. 6,8 & 17 we should be able to restock pretty good on that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

8 isn't that great a spot to be in this draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Floods said:


> 8 isn't that great a spot to be in this draft.


I think it's better than being at #1 in last year's draft.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Floods said:


> 8 isn't that great a spot to be in this draft.



I don't know, I think with 8 you'd still have a nice pick of players left to choose from, Gordon, Payton, McDermott & a hand full of others. I could live with it. After all we'll be losing Rondo after next season anyway we mine as well get something for him without breaking the bank.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I don't know, I think with 8 you'd still have a nice pick of players left to choose from, Gordon, Payton, McDermott & a hand full of others. I could live with it. After all we'll be losing Rondo after next season anyway we mine as well get something for him without breaking the bank.


I agree, with the eighth pick you're guaranteed at least one of the guys in the four or five player second tier, as well as most/all of the third tier. There's going to be some very good players on the board there.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, our pick is next & I think its going to be either Randle or Smart & something tells me that's its going to be Smart with the Lakers taking Randle.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rick2583 said:


> Well, our pick is next & I think its going to be either Randle or Smart & something tells me that's its going to be Smart with the Lakers taking Randle.



My thoughts as well.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Basel said:


> My thoughts as well.



Does this pick send a message to Rondo?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I hate that I deluded myself into thinking the Jazz would pass up Exum. But Smart will do nicely.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm hoping either Payne or McDermott will still be available at 17 but I doubt it.



DAMN! from a personal stand point we lost out on the 2 players I wanted most, Joel Embiid & now Doug McDermott. Oh well lets what happens at 17. I think we've got to go big & if so I'm still leaning towards Payne.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Young at 17 makes me happy, I think he's a guy that's going to be a pretty good starter. He's got a pro game.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Young at 17 makes me happy, I think he's a guy that's going to be a pretty good starter. He's got a pro game.



We needed a 2 & a big 2 is always a plus but he seriously needs to improve on his barely shooting 40%.

We didn't get either of the 3 that I wanted but I'm okay with the way things turned out. Though something still tells me that Ainge has something up his sleeve. Because with the addition of Smart if I'm Rondo I'm scratching my head wondering "WTF?"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> We needed a 2 & a big 2 is always a plus but he seriously needs to improve on his barely shooting 40%.
> 
> We didn't get either of the 3 that I wanted but I'm okay with the way things turned out. Though something still tells me that Ainge has something up his sleeve. Because with the addition of Smart if I'm Rondo I'm scratching my head wondering "WTF?"


Eh, I thought that Young was the second-best player on Kentucky last year and that he's got perfect measurements for an NBA 2-guard.


----------

